# One woman Olympic team



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 19, 2017)

This isn't strictly about diabetes, well not at all, but it's an article by my long time friend and comrade, about getting fit after treatment for cancer. She's been such an inspiration to me and lots of other people. 

https://source.macmillan.org.uk/pos...&utm_campaign=notalone2017&utm_medium=organic


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2017)

That sounds excellent Chris!  Very well done to her!


----------

